# 3 month nursing baby hasnt pooped in 5 days!



## pgbc1015 (Nov 8, 2005)

What should I do? My baby is 3 mos old, acts fine and is healthy- but hasn't had a dirty diaper in 5 days....eating fine and wetting diapers....but no poo!!! Is that normal? He isnt acting uncomfy, but has been passing gas......I just want to see if this has happened to any one else.... thanks!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Pretty normal. J would go a long time between poos when he was much younger.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

When I was in Midwife care, she mentioned that the longest she had heard of a BF'ed baby going without pooping was 21 days!!! and that that was okay.


----------



## ShellBelle76 (May 25, 2005)

Miles just turned 3 months yesterday - and we had the same situation... he pooed last Thursday morning, then not again til Wednesday morning... I was worried!

When I talked to the pediatric nurse on Tuesday , she said that was completely normal for an exclusively breastfed baby - and to just keep doing what we're doing







I love it when the Ped nurses are so pro-breastfeeding


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Around 6 weeks dd switched from pooping a few times a day, to pooping once every few days, to pooping once a week. It's perfectly normal in bf babies--bm is just such an efficient food that there's not much left over









When he does poop, just make sure the stool is soft--but real constipation is pretty rare in ebf babies.


----------



## graceshappymum (May 11, 2006)

dd has gone eleven days, and that was around 3 months. She is EBF and nows goes every two days or so.


----------



## oram (Apr 20, 2006)

My daughter didn't poop for 5 days about 2-3 weeks ago when she was 2 months. I was worried even though she's breast fed so I stuck the tip of a thermometer in her bum and put the tiniest amount of pressure on the sides of her anus. That was all she needed and she pooped right away. The poop was still soft but not as soft as it had been. I had to help her like this for at least a week and now she's pooping fine on her own. that would be a good way for you to determine if your little one is constipated or just using everything. Although if the baby is constipated that's not a gauranteed method to help so just be on the look out for signs of discomfort.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

My DD is 2 1/2 mos. and will sometimes go 2 or 3 days between poops...but when she does go - take cover!!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

One of my 8 week olds has been going through this lately. I used to call him "little squirt" b/c with EVERY single diaper change there was at least a little squirt of poop in there. But then recently he went a full day plus a few hours before pooping again and boy did he ever poop then! Then he went 2 days+, then 5 days, and then just pooped again this morning after 4 days. I guess it's not that unusual. We did take him to the chiropractor after one of those times (I think the time where he didn't end up pooping for 2+ days, and he pooped a couple hours after his adjustment). I've also been doing some massage on him - making his legs go like he's riding a bicycle, one leg up and then straight then the other, both legs up for a couple secs then down all the way, and rubbing the tummy in a circle with 2 fingers starting at his navel and working my way out in a clockwise position (all this w/o a diaper on).


----------



## monkeymimi (Jul 16, 2005)

We are super-efficient poopers over here. Going about once a week on average. Last week, two days of about four poops, and nothing since. She's gone as long as 9 days.

No problemo!


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree - my 2 m/o goes about 1-2 times a week, with an occassional schmear in the crack of his bootie in between.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Just wait until he does go poop, holy moly


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Normal
My sister's kid would only poop on Sundays. At grandma's house. She did this for months.

No worries and enjoy!!!


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

DD used to go 1-2 weeks without pooping, and she got uncomfortably gassy and I felt like it wasn't good for her. I've taken her for lots of craniosacral therapy, and now she usually goes every 3-5 days.

I've heard from many sources that bm is efficiently absorbed, and there's nothing left to poop out, so no biggie. And this may be true, but I've always felt that at least for _my_ dd, it wasn't good (just my gut feeling). She's always been super gassy and had digestive issues (we had to stop co-sleeping because she was gassy and would kick me in her sleep -- the _whole night_). Both her chiro and holistic ped also feel it is not good, and say she should be pooping at least once/day, as pooping is one of the major ways our bodies have of eliminating toxins.

Starting this week, at the direction of the holistic ped, I am starting her on probiotics and two homeopathics to help support her digestive function (FYI, she is still primarily breastfed, with tiny tastes of fruit once or twice a week). So hopefully that will help!


----------



## monkeymimi (Jul 16, 2005)

As soon as I posted my reply above, WE HAD POOP!!

This pooping every week or so means, pooping is a reason for a party









Yep, had to take her straight to the bathtub


----------

